# Quiet living in Spain?



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi, this is my third post, hope that's ok. I'm here visiting near Madrid and trying to do some "homework" on the possibility of living here with my wife at some point in the coming few years.

One of my biggest values in life is a QUIET HOME life. And that includes outdoors. I've been driven bonkers for years by horrible neighbors with roaring cars, or decent neighbors who are in love with their leaf blowers and other power lawncare tools, or other noise. 

Currently, I'm staying in the apartment of my _suegros_ and I can plainly hear the guy upstairs talking, leaf blowers at the sidewalk, and have heard hammering throughout the apartment building on several occasions. At night, loud motorbikes rip up the streets in summer, etc.

My goal is to have a life where I just don't hear man-made noises 99% of the year, day and night. I want to be able to sit and have a cup of tea or coffee outside in peace, hear the wind, birds, trees rustling, etc.--and _just_ that. And, of course, write/think/work/eat/sleep/be at home inside in peace.

I'm less concerned with noisy restaurants: I get that this is Spanish culture (though it did get a bit nuts in Valencia once!), and it doesn't bother me when I am out and about.

I'm thinking we have to get a fully detached house ("chalet"?) in a town on the outskirts of things. "Things" here would probably be the community of Madrid, because that's where my wife's parents live and part of the point of living here more is for her to spend more time with them. 

Does it seem possible to you? Things to think about/consider?

Thanks!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Perhaps your Wife's family would know more about it than us. In Spain the countryside is not always the quietest place.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Depends on your budget, but if you want to check out more suburban areas with chalets then take the Cercanias line C-8 up into the mountains (or the A6 if you have a car) and check out places like Pozuelo, Arravaca, Majadahonda, Las Rozas, Torrelodones, Alpedrete, Cercedilla, etc. These aren't the only options, but a good place to start.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It was quiet here until new neighbours arrived with their five dogs who lived outside.

They probably thought the same until our son got his moped.

I wish you luck!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Another option is an atico. We live in one and only share one wall with the neighbours. We hear no noise from outside whatsoever.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

In my (limited) experience, the sound of Spain seems to be mainly barking dogs. Everywhere.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain is a noisy country, in fact it's the second noisiest in the world. If the sound of humans or dogs bothers you, think twice about moving here, or learn to live with it.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

If you live in an apartment block and someone sneezes most of the neighbours say Jesus.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's an old mule track that zigzags up a cliff behind our house. Every afternoon some kids stand at the top of the track (a good 300m away) and yell at their friend in the flat opposite us to come out. "María!! MarEEEEEYA!!!" Then the donkeys start up, then the dogs and cockerels. I'd think something was wrong if it didn't happen.


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain is a noisy country, in fact it's the second noisiest in the world. If the sound of humans or dogs bothers you, think twice about moving here, or learn to live with it.


I sure am thinking twice, and looking around. Thank you.

Curious as to what is the noisiest country?


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

Chopera said:


> Another option is an atico. We live in one and only share one wall with the neighbours. We hear no noise from outside whatsoever.


Thanks. Interesting idea. You don't hear noise of those neighbors through that wall, or from neighbors downstairs?


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

Madliz said:


> It was quiet here until new neighbours arrived with their five dogs who lived outside.
> 
> They probably thought the same until our son got his moped.
> 
> I wish you luck!


Oh my. Hope that dog situation is settled down some--not a fan of canine vocals. 

Thanks for the wish of luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I suggest a Trappist monastery.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You're n very tricky ground here. Even if you find a quiet spot it's very likely that you'll hearsome dog somewhere barking at night, some cycling\ motorbike club that goes past your property every Sunday morning or a rubbish truck that passes every day at 4am. Spain is just not a quiet country although there are places that are noisier than others.
I have found half empty bars in a sleepy village for example to be some of the noisiest places on earth when they get the coffee grinder going, with the radio tuned to Radio 80, the TV tuned to the news and the Bang Bang of them emptying and pressing the coffee into the machine, plus the friendly banter being screamed across all this noise.
Coming back from Lisbon many moons ago with a friend, the coach stopped at a bar in Badajoz. We just looked at each other with a little smile on our faces. There was absolutely no doubt which side of the border we were on. Apart from everything described above there was a fruit machine playing, of course, the Birdy Song


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tortuga Torta said:


> I sure am thinking twice, and looking around. Thank you.
> 
> Curious as to what is the noisiest country?


Strangely enough Japan.
Don't know what these usually quiet reserved people get up to on their own? Perhaps it's all that Karioke!

Incidentally talking of Japan and Spain, Japan has the biggest fish market in the world, but you might not know that Madrid has the 4th largest!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're n very tricky ground here. Even if you find a quiet spot it's very likely that you'll hearsome dog somewhere barking at night, some cycling\ motorbike club that goes past your property every Sunday morning or a rubbish truck that passes every day at 4am. Spain is just not a quiet country although there are places that are noisier than others.
> I have found half empty bars in a sleepy village for example to be some of the noisiest places on earth when they get the coffee grinder going, with the radio tuned to Radio 80, the TV tuned to the news and the Bang Bang of them emptying and pressing the coffee into the machine, plus the friendly banter being screamed across all this noise.
> Coming back from Lisbon many moons ago with a friend, the coach stopped at a bar in Badajoz. We just looked at each other with a little smile on our faces. There was absolutely no doubt which side of the border we were on. Apart from everything described above there was a fruit machine playing, of course, the Birdy Song


Back in the UK we lived in a detached cottage, over two hundred years old, with thick walls, in a Conservation area of other similar dwellings, mostly smaller terraced cottages. For the best part of thirty years we lived in peace and tranquillity and on excellent terms with our neighbours.
A year or so before we moved the owner of a neighbouring property moved out and sold to a Buy-to-Let landlord who rented to a young girl. Wild parties, fights, loud music made life hell for the whole neighbourhood until she was evicted shortly before we left the UK.
You can never tell who or what will happen in your neighbourhood in the future, however peaceful it may be now, unless you are isolated to the point where everyday life could be difficult. 
Our neighbourhood here is very quiet at the moment apart from barking dogs, ours and neighbours, but in summer the area is transformed as empty properties get filled with returning owners, mainly Spanish and the night air is filled with music, splashing of swimming pools and the sounds of people enjoying themselves. It can be quite pleasant as for ten months of the year it's like living in the Gobi Desert.


----------

